# Is が really a subject marker?



## cheshire

Is "ga　（が）" really a subject marker, or an unmarked "wa （は）"?

日本語は主題言語であり、主語言語ではないとします。つまり、日本語においては主語はないとします。

氷は大きい。花はきれいだ。​これらはごく普通の文を発するときに言います。ふつう＝無標です。

クイズをします。大きいのはなんですか？きれいなのはなんですか？
氷が大きい。花がきれいだ。​これはXはなんですか？に対する答えです。特別に名詞を選び出して答えているので、特別＝有標です。
さらにクイズをします。いったいなにが起こったのですか？いったいどうしたのですか？いったい何に驚いているの？
氷が大きい（のです）。花がきれい（なん）です。​こんどは「Xがおこったのですか？」「あなたが反応しているXとはいったいどんな事態ですか？」ということです。今度は先ほどと違って文自体を尋ねている/答えている。

日本語の母国語話者は、「は」と「が」が表裏一体の文法機能を有するであろうことは強く感じているだろうと思います。生まれて初めて「は」は主語マーカーではないと知ったときは驚くだろうと思います。
そこで「は」と「が」の違いについて思いをめぐらすわけですが、やはり、「は」と「が」が表裏一体の、双子のような関係であろうという直感は、間違ってはいないと思います。この直感を支持するには、日本語文法において「主語」という概念をとっぱらったほうがいいのではないかと思います。

「は」が無標と書きましたが、どちらかが無標なのかわかりません。ただ０と１の関係であろうことは信じています。


----------



## I_like_my_TV

Interesting questions, but judging by the (lack of) responses, I don't think there are easy answers.

Anyway, I'll help to get it going for you 


> 日本語は主題言語であり、主語言語ではないとします。


There shouldn't be such things as 主題言語 and 主語言語. Where did you get these terms from? And what do you mean by "０と１の関係" (at the end of your post) ?


----------



## cheshire

Topic prominent language http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic-prominent_language

and other kinds (Indo-European languages)

"０と１の関係" is like the relationship between 0 and 1 in binary code.

I mean, some aspects of が and は must be of this binary relation, but the other aspects are all same!

Thank you for your concern!


----------



## I_like_my_TV

> Topic prominent language http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic-prominent_language


I see now. The sense of _"prominent"_ is crucial here but is not reflected in 主題言語 and 主語言語, that's the reason for my question. "主題言語" and "主語言語" are in fact misleading terms since there is no such a straightforward dichotomy. 

When I've got sometimes, I'll come back for some of the issues you've touched on.


----------



## cheshire

Thanks please do. I guess there is no such dichtonomy, but I wonder what kind of language pattern are there besides them?


----------



## I_like_my_TV

OK, here I am!  



			
				cheshire said:
			
		

> I mean, some aspects of が and は must be of this binary relation, but the other aspects are all same!


My advice is as a first step into a proper understanding the function of は, one should *stop associating は with が*. A lot of people, including some so-called prominent linguists in Japanese, have made the same mistake and ended up in a muddle. I already showed in the other thread ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=467321 ) that は can not only replace が in appropriate contexts but also replace を in similarly appropriate contexts. Therefore, if は is said to be the othe side of が, then it can also logically be said to be the other side of を, but no one can really say so, and herein lies the self-contradiction! 

は in fact is from another world and cover many things that が can never dream of, and therefore cannot possibly be the alter ego of が:
-Replacing が : これ*は*本です。
-Replacing を : 本*は*買いませんでした。
-Co-occurring with で、に、と、から、まで、etc： これで*は*だめだよ！今から*は*大丈夫です。
-Occurring independently of any other particles:　うまく*は*話せない。/　食べて*は*だめ！/ 買う*は*買いますが。。。

I don't normally write long posts but any questions for clarification are always welcome.


----------



## allegheny

The way my Japanese instructor explained this was as follows: 
 When there are two nouns in a sentence (i.e. compuond sentence) the "ga"  goes with the one tied to the verb  and  the "wa"  goes  with  the  other .  She also explained it as a way of placing emphasis.


----------



## cheshire

> My advice is as a first step into a proper understanding the function of は, one should *stop associating は with が*. A lot of people, including some so-called prominent linguists in Japanese, have made the same mistake and ended up in a muddle.


As much as your advice is precious, I don't think one should stop associating は with が. I hope you learn a bit of phenomenology and try to know a bit of action research.

I don't have enough time to express my ideas I thought up last night on も and　しか, which cover both meanings of が and は. I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

> I don't have enough time to express my ideas I thought up last night on も and　しか, which cover both meanings of が and は. I'll post it tomorrow.


I hope others will enjoy your next post but I've seen enough and will be watching my TV. Good luck!


----------



## cheshire

昨日まで、「しか」も「も」も両方、「は」と「が」の両方の機能を潜在的にあわせもつ、しかし顕在しないのはより強い意味が優先されるからだ、という考えをもっていました。でもそれは違うようです。次の例は、#1で使った考え方を「しか」と「も」にも当てはめてみたものです。

*しか*

庭にはトカゲ*しか*いない。

庭には何しかいないの？　--トカゲ*しか*いない。

あーあ、トカゲ*しか*いない。

*も*

庭にはトカゲ*も*いる。

ところで、トカゲ*も*爬虫類です。

何も爬虫類ですか？--トカゲ*も*爬虫類です。
どうしたんですか？　--トカゲ*も*現れました。

昨日まで考えていたのは、他の助詞も、潜在的に「が」と「は」の対立を有していて、顕在していない、ということです。でもそれではすっきりしません。あらたに次の式を考えました。

「は」は主題を提示する　"ha" initiates a topic.
「が」は主題を具体化する "ga" specifies it.
​はい、これですっきりしました。これですべて説明がつくように思います。イメージを視覚化すると、「は」でぽーんと持ってきて、「が」で狭める。カメラでたとえれば、「は」でカメラを写したい対象に向け、「が」でピントを合わせる。どうでしょう、わかりやすいのでは？
​


----------

